# String Trimmers



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Whats best four or two strokes? I'm needing to ad a couple to my collection to keep up with the Jones


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been using a Echo from Home Depot now for over 10 years. I usually run it out of fuel every fall but sometimes I have been forgetful of doing it but it starts back up every spring. 

They are 2 stroke. I figure with a few other things running on 2 stroke gas that I have no problem running through all the gas in a season and will start with a new mix in the spring.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

My boys have a small lawn care business. They have a Stihl. It runs great but it can be a little finicky if the air filter is slightly dirty. But it's easy to clean and starts right up.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 4 year old 2-stroke Echo for home and it has been bullet proof, usually starts by the second pull. We have some battery powered Milwaukee's at work, and they have all the torque and power a gas powered string trimmer has. I like them both.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have an electric. Works amazing as long as the extension chord will reach. Worked great for my postage stamp yard in Vegas where I bought it, still doable but more problematic here.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I have an E Go cordless electric trimmer and have been very pleased.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The gentleman that I thought that would appreciate my sarcasm. Hasn't replied just yet. 

I'm envious of his 3 string trimmers!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have an Echo battery operated trimmer that has been very good. 
I have a pretty good sized yard, and makes it all around almost twice. 
I also have a Stihl 2 stroke that I’ve used for over 10 years.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I purchased a new trimmer last summer (don't remember the brand) after the one I had for over 10 years chit the bed, or, at least I thought. I gave the old one to my Son and told him he'd likely need to clean the carb and filter. He called me three days later and said it runs great. He didn't do a **** thing to it but pour some mixed gas in it and pulled the cord. I think it was flooded out when I went to use it after stringing new line on it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I purchased a new trimmer last summer (don't remember the brand) after the one I had for over 10 years chit the bed, or, at least I thought. I gave the old one to my Son and told him he'd likely need to clean the carb and filter. He called me three days later and said it runs great. He didn't do a **** thing to it but pour some mixed gas in it and pulled the cord. I think it was flooded out when I went to use it after stringing new line on it.


That's the way that I get a lot of gas powered tools. My friends will have them and then they will quit running so they buy new ones and give me the old ones. 

I've got a couple of chainsaws, a leaf blower, generator, and a snowblower and all most of them cost me was some time 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Combustion engine string trimmers are the spawn of the devil.


----------



## Old Cowboy (Oct 19, 2021)

I have owned a lot of them and the 2 stroke Echo is the best yet.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I use a 4-stroke Husky, 324 model I believe. It's been great and I will always opt for 4-strokre anything if it's an option. I'm switching over this year to Honda for the Versattach lineup though so the Husky will be decommissioned.


----------



## biyoxos470 (10 mo ago)

The string trimmers with two-strokes are extremely reliable and powerful. Both can tackle the toughest assignments. And they can do a much better job than a gas-powered trimmer. The strings last a long time. Their flexibility is a plus factor. They are much cheaper than gas trimmers. Their light weight makes them easier to handle and carry.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

biyoxos470 said:


> The string trimmers with two-strokes are extremely reliable and powerful. Both can tackle the toughest assignments. And they can do a much better job than a gas-powered trimmer. The strings last a long time. Their flexibility is a plus factor. They are much cheaper than gas trimmers. Their light weight makes them easier to handle and carry.


UUhhh...... what is a 2 stroke sting trimmer that is not a gas engine?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Nothing like a REDMAX!!!!!!!! I love mine. I own a small lawncare company. I only mow 15 lawns a week. It helps pay for my hunting and playing. I bought a Redmax 22 years ago and still use that same one today. They have tons of power and run great


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> Nothing like a REDMAX!!!!!!!! I love mine. I own a small lawncare company. I only mow 15 lawns a week. It helps pay for my hunting and playing. I bought a Redmax 22 years ago and still use that same one today. They have tons of power and run great


Where does one get a redmax?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Lawn & Tree Care Equipment Near You | Hand Held Trimmers & Edgers | RedMax


Looking to buy trimmer parts or other commercial lawn equipment including weed eaters or chainsaws? Our convenient locator will help you find a RedMax location near you.




locations.redmax.com





they are worth the money


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I got a 2 stroke and a battery whacker. Both have its place but if it’s tough job I gotta use the two stroke.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I went full green and hired a pack of goats to the edge work on my yard. They are fierce negotiators and work off hours but they mean business. Only downside is I need to hire a local kid to pooper scoop afterwards. Dirty rascals.


----------

